# Happy Birthday Eagle! (1 year today)



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

Just a few shots of him hanging out in the house. Can't believe he's a year old already! He's loving the weather- getting warmer so we are getting mud!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Happy 1st Eagle! Hope you got to play in that mud!
I know that feeling of how fast time goes by, my pup was a year last Tuesday.


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

Yes, he was COVERED in mud when we came in tonight  And very happy to say the least!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

WOW! Hes so cute! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
Looks like he has a GREAT personality!!!!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Eagle's brother Enzo says happy Birthday !!! Hope you had fun in the mud.

Allie Eagle looks great..


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

What a handsome guy!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi says Happy Woofday to her baby bro) 

I can't believe how time flies,,Masi will be 2 next month!!

Eagle is looking handsome as ever )


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

:birthday: Hope you enjoyed the mud!


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Eagle. Chloe (16 months) sends kisses.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Happy Birthday to the handsome boy!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday Eagle!!!!!! Tomorrow is Sinister's birthday, how cute!


----------

